# Mahnbescheid der Telekom - Hilfe !!!!



## saerdna (23 September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Im Januar 2004 wurde mir seitens der Telekom Mehrwertdienste 0900' ter Nummer in Rechnung gestellt. 
Diese Posten habe ich nicht bezahlt, da ich wissentlich die Anwahl nicht durchgeführt habe. Die einzige Aktivität an die ich mich entsinne, war ein Automatisches Update von T-Online welches zu diesem Zeitpunkt durchgeführt wurde
und nicht korrekt abgeschlossen hat.
Nach der ersten Mahnung der offenen Beträge forderte ich einen Einzelgebürennachweis bei der Telekom an. In diesem war jedoch die komplette Anwahlnummer nicht ersichtlich, da die letzten drei Stellen ausgeixt sind. Somit ist der angewählte Verbindungspartner nicht zu Identifizieren.
Die Eintreibung der offenen Beträge durch die Telekom ( RA Seiler & Kollegen ) durch Mahnverfahren - Widerspruch meinerseits - eskaliert weiter.
Durch einen Hardcrasch meiner alten Festplatte hab ich auch nicht mehr die von mir im Widerspruch verwendeten Gerichtsurteile. 

Hauptinhalt ist die Beweislast der angewählten Rufnummern durch die T- Kom.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen ?????  
Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen ???

Danke , Andreas :evil: 

_Mailadresse gelöscht/sascha_


----------



## sascha (23 September 2004)

Um welche Nummern gehts?


----------



## Qoppa (23 September 2004)

Grundinformationen:

Erste Hilfe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Datenspeicherung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505

Beweislast:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

Urteilssammlung:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm
dort findest Du über den Leitsatz das Wichtigste (z.B. öfters: "Anbieter ist detailliert beweispflichtig für die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung."  ), - auch über die Verpflichtung, den Anbieter zu nennen bzw. die Nummer aufzuschlüsseln.


----------



## saerdna (27 Oktober 2005)

*Die Telekom hat den Mahnbescheid zurückgezogen*

Hallo liebes Forum,

heut bekam ich Post von Amtsgericht Euskirchen:

" der Antragsteller hat am 20.10.05 den Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheids INSGESAMT ZURÜCKGEZOGEN. Das Mahnverfahren hat sich durch diese Erklärung erledigt "))))))))

Die letzte Post von Seiler & Kollegen bekam ich anfang Sept. 2005 , indem Sie mir einen Vergleich anbaten. Ich sollte die hälfte der aufgelaufenden Summen ( 128,74 €) zahlen und alles wäre o.k.
Ich tat nichts, da ich aufgrund der hier im Forum dargelegten Info's und Urteilen ich mich vollkommen im Recht befand.

Daher nochmal mein herzlichen Dank an das Forum und die gute und kompetente Unterstützung.

Ich hoffe das noch viele User sich mit eurer/unserer Unterstützung sich gegen die Ignoranten Abzocker wehren können.

User die einen ähnlichen Fall wie bei mir beschrieben haben, können sich unter [email protected] melden, um nähere Infos zu meinen Fall  zu bekommen.

saerdna


_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Hochsauerländer (27 Oktober 2005)

Glückwunsch! Tut immer gut, sowas zu hören.


----------

